# What is or are your favorite Glazunov work(s)?



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello All:

What do you consider to be your favorite work(s) of Glazunov? Mine happens to be:

Symphonies II, VI, VIII
Ballets "Raymonda" and "The Seasons"
Scenes de Ballet
String Quartets I, III, V, as well as Suite for String Quartet and the Five Novelettes
Piano Sonata I
Piano Concerto II
Saxophone Concerto
Three Etudes for piano
Nocturne for piano
Grand Concert Waltz for piano
Symphonic Fantasies "The Sea" and "The Forest"
Symphonic poem "Stenka Razin"
Incidental music for "Tsar' Iudeyskiy" (The King of the Jews)
Suite "From the Middle Ages"
To the Memory of a Hero, an elegy for orchestra
Mazurka in G major for orchestra
So please, what say you?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Symphonies 4 and 5, and the violin concerto.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

My "favorites" would be Symphony No. 7, and Suite in C for String Quartet. Everything else is about equal for me, which is saying a lot because he's among my favorite composers.


----------



## Doublestring (Sep 3, 2014)

The saxophone concerto.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

I love his symphonies Nos. 4 & 5 and also enjoy Nos. 1, 2 and 6. I love his Violin Concerto.

You should have also included his Symphony No. 1 in the poll. He may have been 16 years old when he composed it, but it is a work of genius!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Glazunov: 5 Novelettes, Op. 15 for string quartet - charming little pieces that I always enjoy.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I put up my selections, but I have a special place for The Seasons, because when my grandson was a baby, I would put that on and carry him around my office showing him all my knicknacks. He doesn't remember it, but I sure do.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

My "others" are:

Stenka Razin - symphonic poem
Spring - symphonic picture
Symphonies 3 and 8
Intermezzo romantico for orchestra
Overture solonelle


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Glazunov: The Seasons, Op. 67
Glazunov: Symphony No. 6 in C minor, Op. 58
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 82
Glazunov: Commemorative Cantata Op. 65
These will do .


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

For me "The Seasons" is streets ahead of anything else I've heard by him, so far at any rate.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

4th Symphony and Sax concerto


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The 4th symphony, the Seasons, the violin concerto and The Sea are way up on my list. So is a real oddity for a Russian: The King of the Jews.


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 33
Chopiniana, Op. 46
Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major, Op. 48
From the Middle Ages, orchestral suite in E major, Op. 79
Karelian Legend, Op. 99


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Symphony 4, possibly no.7 too; Violin Concerto; Saxophone Concerto (Korneyev recording); Stenka Razin; Novelettes for Str4 ...


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Roger Knox said:


> My "others" are:
> 
> Stenka Razin - symphonic poem
> Spring - symphonic picture
> ...


Or if I have a couple of hours to kill, his Raymonda Ballet Suite.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Another vote here for Symphony No.4
Glazunov is one of my favourite Russian composers and deserves to be heard more


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Too bad the Sixth Symphony gets little love here, comparatively speaking. I find it a notch or two above Symphonies IV & V. Also, his piano and chamber music works are well worth knowing.

That said, nice turns out.


----------



## Vahe Sahakian (Mar 9, 2018)

I like all Glazunov compositions but if I have to single out the compositions that he truly excels those are his tone poems, I can name tree that are my absolute favorites, Stenka Razin, Finnish Fantasy and The Sea, this last one is just amazing and deserves to be performed more often, if you can find a copy and listen to it, mine is on Chandos with Neeme Jarvi conducting Scottish National Orchestra.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

I love all the symphonies, especially 2, 4 and 8
The first three string quartets
Suite for string quartet
String quintet
The Sea
The Seasons
From the Middle Ages
Stenka Razin
Scènes de ballet
Poème lyrique
The Forest
Oriental Rhapsody


----------

